
China and Huawei propose reinvention of the internet - VWWHFSfQ
https://dnyuz.com/2020/03/27/china-and-huawei-propose-reinvention-of-the-internet/
======
VWWHFSfQ
> China has suggested a radical change to the way the internet works to the
> UN, in a proposal that claims to enable cutting-edge technologies such as
> holograms and self-driving cars but which critics say will also bake
> authoritarianism into the architecture underpinning the web.

[PDF link to the proposal]([http://prod-upp-image-
read.ft.com/712584fc-7045-11ea-89df-41...](http://prod-upp-image-
read.ft.com/712584fc-7045-11ea-89df-41bea055720b))

